# PGM recovery process



## treasure hunter (Oct 18, 2019)

Greetings
Anyone knows how to analyze and extract pgm from complex ore?
Thanks


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 18, 2019)

Have you had a multi element assay done?


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 20, 2019)

Did you use an XRF to analyze your ore?

Göran


----------

